# The Rio Gracie Rises Again



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

The Rio Gracie has begun again. After August of 2006 I had stop working on it do to some medical problems. I first had to accept the fact that I am no longer physically able to do some things. This denial on my part caused the RR to remain in an unacceptable temporary status. I am one of those who always does everything. Never hiring anyone to do anything especially when it came to my house or yard. I finally accepted the fact that if I didn’t get someone to do the work, the Rio Gracie would never be built. So, I bit the bullet and hired help to get the major substructure built. In doing so I also had my backyard redone at the same time. So, now I’m playing with track layouts and my new C19. I want to thank Gary Armistead whose excitement about receiving his own C19 made this last months' journey much easier. Also to Jonathan of Electric Model Works for getting my C19 ready to run right away so I’d have a reason to get track down as soon as possible. For now I have about 120 feet of track down. Thanks to Todd (todalin) with info in another post, I went to Sunburst Rock and picked up 6 bags (70 lbs each) at $4.50 a bag of #5 crusher fines. I will begin ballasting today. Here are some pictures. 










July 2006 Block planter wall in progress 










Trying to maintain some excitement by adding some switches in March of 2007. 










Needed dirt for the planter, so a hole was dug for the above ground pool. 










Laying track. 










Center of planter 



















Overall views of the backyard 



















My new C19 - Battery powered with airwir and Phoenix. 

They will be putting in the sod tomorrow. The planter is all set up with drains and a drip system. 

So onward with ballasting. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go, Tommy! Looks good! 

Dont forget the weed barrier under the ballast, otherwise that stuff will eventually just "disappear" .


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see the Rio Gracie back in action! I like that name. Looking Grande, or should I say Gracie ;-) 

Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Noyce!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure hope you had a way to get that Chebbie out the back way!!! 
The 1/2 of a motorcycle wouldn't be a problem, but the car/el camino could be a booger!! 
Nice mountains, and layout space!!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That's not just 1/2 a motorcycle, it's a complete Yamaha two stroke RD 400, guaranteed to make you check your shorts if you get on it. As for the 1967 El Camino with a 396, it is going for a complete frame off rebuild next year. So it will come out in pieces. Also the pool isn't permanent, so it can be drained the El camino pulled out also. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 04/15/2008 1:12 PM

The Rio Gracie has begun again. After August of 2006 I had stop working on it do to some medical problems. I first had to accept the fact that I am no longer physically able to do some things. This denial on my part caused the RR to remain in an unacceptable temporary status. I am one of those who always does everything. Never hiring anyone to do anything especially when it came to my house or yard. I finally accepted the fact that if I didn’t get someone to do the work, the Rio Gracie would never be built. So, I bit the bullet and hired help to get the major substructure built. In doing so I also had my backyard redone at the same time. So, now I’m playing with track layouts and my new C19. I want to thank Gary Armistead whose excitement about receiving his own C19 made this last months' journey much easier. Also to Jonathan of Electric Model Works for getting my C19 ready to run right away so I’d have a reason to get track down as soon as possible. For now I have about 120 feet of track down. Thanks to Todd (todalin) with info in another post, I went to Sunburst Rock and picked up 6 bags (70 lbs each) at $4.50 a bag of #5 crusher fines. I will begin ballasting today. Here are some pictures.  July 2006 Block planter wall in progress 







 






















My new C19 - Battery powered with airwir and Phoenix. They will be putting in the sod tomorrow. The planter is all set up with drains and a drip system. So onward with ballasting. Tommy Rio Gracie


Lookin' good !  This layout-in-progress  has a lot of potential.  Must be nice to live in a climate where it is possible to do all this (speaking from the perspective of a far-northerner).  Looks to me like it was well worth it to hire someone to pick up the heavy-lifting.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
great use of yard space, I can't wait to see the RR come alive with plants.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

It took me 2 days to finish up the first go around of ballasting. It took another 4 bags of ballast for a total of 10. So I have 700 lbs of ballast for my 120 feet of track. I have 4 more bags for when I start adding the switches and more track. Right now I’m just glad to get a loop of track working. I still have a couple of rough spots, so in a couple of days I will fine tune it. 










Here is #41 helping out with the ballasting by bring the tools right to the end of the ballasted track. 










Here's Grace of the Rio Gracie with our version of the Amtrack Surfliner. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see that you are making progress again! 

Some great photo ops there too! 

Chas


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

Super pix, Tommy. I have one of those Amtrak freight (material handling) cars but it derails, no others do ...have you had any problems with yours? JimK


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

“I have one of those Amtrak freight (material handling) cars but it derails, no others do ...have you had any problems with yours? JimK” 

No, 

Mine has metal wheels and LGB knucklers on it. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

JimK 

I was running my Amtrak consist today and I noticed the material handling car is a lot lighter than than coach and cafe cars. It could be like having a light flat car in front of a string of boxcars, the weight of the other cars will pull it off the track in the curves. Also, if your track is uneven from side to side in the curves, these Amtrak cars will uncouple while the rest of my LGB's will run just fine. You might want to add some weight to the material handling car and see if that helps. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful Tommy. It's great to see the Rio Gracie up and running again. Track works looks super. Also glad to see the engineer-ette doing her job.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, great observations. I'll load up some weight and see what happens. I do have some uneven track but, as you say, other cars handle it, whatever their weight and length. But something's going on, thanks for the hints! JimK


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good for you Tommy! Will see you at the convention! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Update, 

They have finished the backyard, so now it's time for me to start on building the Rio Gracie. 

Here is an overall view. 










But first I had to send a special consist off to the Sundancer RR. Since it's being pulled by a wood burner, it is going to take some time to get to the MLS event. 










She's carring some mighty precious cargo. 



















The Rio Gracie will be there and this last boxcar says it all. 










I'll being joining my consist in AZ on Monday. See you all at the Sundancer RR. 

Looking forward to getting some ideas for the Rio Gracie. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh BOY!!! 

A "special" freight is on the way??? 

We better dedicate a secure siding for this one!!! 

The SDRR will be ready anytime the train and crew pulls in. Just holler (or show up, or whatever...)


----------

